# IF War breaks out between USA and North Korea.......



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

......what other things could happen to, or happen in the USA because of it? 

Being neighbors, could Canada face the same? 


Just trying to get a handle on it: 
North Korea seems far away, and unless they have long-range missiles to reach us, what other things could likely result from that war that could greatly affect us?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Many Norks will die. That's it. Afterwards, we will spend many trillions of dollars we do not have to rebuild their country to be nicer than it ever was.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

charito said:


> Just trying to get a handle on it:
> North Korea seems far away, and unless they have long-range missiles to reach us, what other things could likely result from that war that could greatly affect us?


The nature of war is some things you don't know because your intelligence missed it. We do know they have EMP weapons that could be launched from one of their intermediate range rockets from a freighter. Do they have an EMP weapon circling overhead in one of their two satellites? Could they have smuggled out a nuke and have it stashed outside the country? They have a world class cyber unit that can greatly cripple our electric grid & other utilities/industries.

The world ain't as big as it used to be so they aren't all that far away. There is a reason why the US & the rest of the world has left them alone. They are dangerous.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> Many Norks will die. That's it. Afterwards, we will spend many trillions of dollars we do not have to rebuild their country to be nicer than it ever was.


Let's save the trillions of dollars and just leave it as a pile of rocks that glow in the dark.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Let's save the trillions of dollars and just leave it as a pile of rocks that glow in the dark.


Works for me. But we never do it that way.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Little kims record with his missile launches the whole world is at risk. God only knows where they will land once in the air.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Inor said:


> Many Norks will die. That's it. Afterwards, we will spend many trillions of dollars we do not have to rebuild their country to be nicer than it ever was.


Should be left as a nuclear waste land. NK will not fight nonnuclear.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

charito said:


> ......what other things could happen to, or happen in the USA because of it?
> 
> Being neighbors, could Canada face the same?
> 
> ...


that's the $1,000,000 question .... same question was up when we went into Iraq twice - how far had Hussain prepped for war? .... the Arabs claimed he had agents in the US spying on the Iraq resistance people - he had gas and other weapons beyond the usual explosives & arms - he working with the various terrorist organizations - did he have a nuke that he managed to acquire ....

North Korea has had 55 years to prepare for the war to continue - Little Fat Boy's father was a bigger nutz case than the Mini Me clone - wouldn't put anything past these guys ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I doubt trump is into rebuilding NK if they push it to far. The ones that will suffer most is SK. We will not roll in tanks and march ground troops across the border. If it came to it we will hit then hard from above and the sea. Take out their main threats and pretty much have them helpless in a short time. Trump is unlikely to except little slaps and hope for the best he will allow the military to end it. yes we have the chit to do it.
China needs to wake the heck up and stop their puppet now while they can.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Should be left as a nuclear waste land. NK will not fight nonnuclear.


I am not so sure he wouldn't. The way I see it we are all in or all out. I do not see diplomacy working here. Anything short of taking Kim and his nuclear capability out will leave 28,000 US troops and untold millions of SK's open to ground attack.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

if we are lucky, they wipe out LA and maybe NY....... and hopefully DC.... maybe we could launch one of our own on DC for good measure..... just to be safe.. don't want anyone limping away from there.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> if we are lucky, they wipe out LA and maybe NY....... and hopefully DC.... maybe we could launch one of our own on DC for good measure..... just to be safe.. don't want anyone limping away from there.


Dang it ND you just are not very warm and fuzzy today... Or were you possibly thinking Neutron for the DC strike to save some of the infrastructure?

Soon it will be Memorial Day and we will remember 'All who gave some, and some who gave all'. Apparently their ultimate sacrifice was given only so the blithering idiots in DC 'can fiddle while Rome burns'.

I will lift an adult beverage in their honor and toast them for their sacrifice and then do a little burning myself... Might go with 2" thick grassfed top sirloin this year. Memorial Day has always been one of my favorite holidays, and a sure sign that winter is indeed over...

Unless this thing goes all out nuclear, then it's gonna be winter for a long time...

Hope some of us are around for the Memorial Day at the end of that one! Cheers!


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Maol9 said:


> Dang it ND you just are not very warm and fuzzy today... Or were you possibly thinking Neutron for the DC strike to save some of the infrastructure?
> 
> Soon it will be Memorial Day and we will remember 'All who gave some, and some who gave all'. Apparently their ultimate sacrifice was given only so the blithering idiots in DC 'can fiddle while Rome burns'.
> 
> ...


the DC idiots have a "continuity of Government" bunker system.... the cockroaches will endure!


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> the DC idiots have a "continuity of Government" bunker system.... the cockroaches will endure!


OK you win. You're right, no Neutron.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The meek shall inherit the earth. When it is all over, some will come crawling out of holes here and there and it will start all over . At least until the return then the rules change.
Don't you think China and Russia have it figured out. If 1 nuke falls more are coming and it won't madder if their plan was sit back and watch . They will be in it. They don't want that. 
China's silly little man made Island bases gone in one strike. All ready locked in. Still think china will shut NY up.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I don't think it will come to multiple nuke blows..... but Kim Jong "hand grenade with bad haircut" Un won't give up power without a blaze of glory.. overthrown dictators don't survive long, and he knows it.. Sadam, Gaddafi, hitler....


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

If war breaks out I suspect the internet to go down and part of the grid from ciber attacks . The blood bath from artillery firing into Seoul estimate is they can do 1000 rounds an hour for several ours. After that we start shutting them down with our aircraft and counter battery fire. They may try and come south but will not get far at mos t a couple miles. 

After the first week the north will be done as a threat but hundreds of thousands if not more S Koreans will be dead. Real question at that point is how to keep the south from invading the north you cannot go north without China and Russia saying it is OK to do so. 

Our grid will come back on and our internet will come back as well it will have cost the country millions in lost productivity. If it is winter we would have hundreds die but little danger of deaths in summer. 

If they have a EMP and deliver it we could be hurting for months 2nd and 3rd events could mean things get real bad for a very long time.


----------

